# CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen



## Weissnix (14. November 2010)

*CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Hallo ihr!

Ich wende mich restlos verzweifelt an euch.
Meine SD-Karte hat heute den Geist aufgegeben und ich kam nicht mehr an die tollen Urlaubsbilder heran, die darauf gespeichert waren. 
Bei der Suche nach einem Datenrettungsprogramm bin ich auf CardRecovery gestossen.
Hat anfangs auch wunderbar geklappt und das Programm hat die Bilder auch gefunden. 
Weil ich zum Lesen der geretteten Dateien aber ein Zusatzprogramm hätte kaufen müssen hab ich es abgebrochen um nach einem kostenlosen Programm zu suchen. 
Allerdings musste ich dann feststellen, dass CardRecovery alle Bilder von der Speicherkarte in einen Ordner mit TemporaryFiles als _JPEG.CR-Datei gepackt hat. 
In meiner Verzweiflung hab ich mir doch das Zusatztool von CardRecovery gekauft und komm damit aber trotzdem nicht an die Daten in dem Temporary Ordner ran.
Die CR-Datei in JPEG umwandeln funktioniert nicht, hab ich schon versucht. 

Wie krieg ich meine Bilder doch noch gerettet und wieder zu Gesicht?


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

kannste dir die bilder in dem CardRecovery programm angucken?
wenn ja -> versuch die in dem programm geladenen bilder mal anders zu speichern (speichern unter?).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Probiere mal Recuva oder mal die Demo von CD Roller, ansonsten mal nach Freeware für Datenrettung googeln


----------



## Weissnix (14. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Nein, wenn ich CardRecovery aufmache soll ich ein Laufwerk eingeben, auf dem die Daten gesucht werden sollen und dann die passende Kamera. Problem ist aber, dass die Daten ja gar nicht mehr auf der Kamera, bzw. der SD-Card drauf sind, die hat CardRecovery feinsäuberlich runtergenommen.

Daher funktioniert auch eine Datenrettung nicht, weil ja nix mehr da ist, was gerettet werden kann.

Ich hab jetzt also eine blankgeputzte SD-Karte und cr-Dateien mit denen ich trotzdem nichts anfangen kann.

Hab jetzt zusätzlich noch eine Mail an die Support-Abteilung von CardRecovery geschickt, viell. wissen die ja mehr.


----------



## Weissnix (14. November 2010)

*AW: CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

So, hab heut eine Mail von CardRecover mit einem Tool, mit dem man die CR-Dateien decodieren kann, bekommen. Jetzt passt wieder alles. Nur sind ein paar wenige Bilder leider Schrott und konnten nicht wieder hergestellt werden. Aber ich bin ja froh, dass zumindest die meisten wieder da sind.

Allerdings stand in der Mail auch, dass das CardRecover Programm die Daten auf der SD-Karte nicht löscht, verschiebt oder sonstiges damit macht. Und das kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen. Meine SD-Karte ist lt. mehrerer Datenrettungsprogramme komplett leer.

Naja , hauptsache die Bilder sind (fast alle) wieder da.


----------



## james70 (22. November 2010)

*AW: CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*



Weissnix schrieb:


> So, hab heut eine Mail von CardRecover mit einem Tool, mit dem man die CR-Dateien decodieren kann, bekommen. Jetzt passt wieder alles. Nur sind ein paar wenige Bilder leider Schrott und konnten nicht wieder hergestellt werden. Aber ich bin ja froh, dass zumindest die meisten wieder da sind.
> 
> Allerdings stand in der Mail auch, dass das CardRecover Programm die Daten auf der SD-Karte nicht löscht, verschiebt oder sonstiges damit macht. Und das kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen. Meine SD-Karte ist lt. mehrerer Datenrettungsprogramme komplett leer.
> 
> Naja , hauptsache die Bilder sind (fast alle) wieder da.


Bitte sei so  nett und kontaktiere mich, da ich das selbe Problem habe !
lg und Danke !!!


----------



## Wollof (11. März 2011)

*AW: CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das selbe Problem, könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank und lg


----------



## Razciell (13. November 2013)

*AW: CR-Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Hallo, 

ich habe das Problem auch jetzt. Ein paar Jahre später als dieser Thread. 

Wenn es dich hier noch gibt bitte melden...

Ich brauch dieses Zusatztool zum herstellen dieser CR Dateien


----------

